# Hallo bin neu hier



## Therese1954 (14. März 2019)

Hallo
Ich habe euch durch Google gefunden.
Bin verheirate und habe einen Sohn.
Ich spiele sehr gerne .
Komme aus NRW und bin Rentner.

Jetzt schaue ich mich erst mal um.

LG Therese1954


----------



## Zybba (14. März 2019)

Willkommen!

Was spielst du so?


----------

